# Surgery scheduled for my Min Pin



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

Bailey will be having her eye surgery next Mon and I'm so nervous. Not so much about the surgery itself but that her eye will get worse before they can get her in. Because she has a luxated lens I'm told that if it moves forward in her eye and presses against the cornea then she has a small window of time before permanent damage is done. The surgeon will be out of town until Mon that I want to go to, and the only other one remotely nearby is not only about 50 miles from me but charges about $800 more. I called them and they said she has to have so many follow up visits too that it would probably be hard to get there over and over since they aren't close to me. Here are a couple of pictures of her eye. Up close you can see how weird it looks and how her pupil is completely dilated. The other pic you can see how her other eye is reacting more normally to the light. Of course it has a glow because of the camera flash and it looks like it's draining a little because she gets eye drops in it several times a day. 















I hate this because of her age and the recovery is supposed to be close to a month. I'm supposed to keep her quiet and as still as possible too. She's a Min Pin for crying out loud! Is that even possible? I have a feeling this is not gonna make for a good time....:frusty:
Seriously wish us luck that it all goes smoothly and is successful. She's a crazy girl but she's MY crazy girl I love her more than life.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Poor Bailey. Of course I will keep my fingers crossed and send good thoughts that all goes well and the recovery is smooth. I know you are very worried. i wonder if you could just give her Benadryl for a month to make her lazy.


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

xellil said:


> Poor Bailey. Of course I will keep my fingers crossed and send good thoughts that all goes well and the recovery is smooth. I know you are very worried. i wonder if you could just give her Benadryl for a month to make her lazy.


Or maybe just a little something for myself so I won't care.....


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Oh, that looks awful, I can see why you are so worried. Good luck, Mollie, Windy and I will have all our paw's, fingers and legs crossed for your little Bailey next Monday. Don't forget to let us know how it goes, we'll all be waiting anxiously to hear. (hugs).


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Good luck to poor Bailey! Is it a difficult aftercare, or is it pretty simple? The only experience I've had with eyes is my laser eye surgery which didn't hurt a bit.


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

I feel so bad for you and Bailey.
I am sending healing vibes your way.


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

Caty M said:


> Good luck to poor Bailey! Is it a difficult aftercare, or is it pretty simple? The only experience I've had with eyes is my laser eye surgery which didn't hurt a bit.


I don't know if she'll be painful or not but I'm told she'll need around 6 to 8 rechecks at the vet and eye drops daily for several weeks as well as the dreaded E-collar for 3 weeks. I really hate that thing. Right now she is getting eye drops in both eyes 4 times a day and another drop for pressure in the eye that's having surgery 3 times a day. She's thankfully very cooperative. I'll let you all know how it goes!
Thanks for the well wishes! :smile:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Poor sweet angel. She's in the best hands and will have a quick recovery. Eyes tend to be pretty resilient in dogs. Definitely let us know how it goes and my thoughts are with you both!!!


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Poor sweet baby. I will be sending positive vibes for an easy surgery and speedy recovery. :hug:


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

I will keep her in my thoughts and send positive vibes. I hate when my dogs have to have any medical procedures done because I can't be there with them to make sure it goes well so I know how stressful it will be for you Lots of luck in keeping her quiet afterwards. That will be the hard/fun part!


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

The wait til Monday...ugh, excrusiating. Hoping the best for little Bailey and yourself.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I hope sweet Bailey's surgery goes well and I will keep positive thoughts flowing til then!


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Wishing Bailey all the best in her surgery. Fingers crossed. I can understand the miles thing, but I did take Turtle about that far when we were having her ear problems. We didn't have to go that many times though. Only around four or five times, can't remember.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i get why you're upset....eyes are tricky...my pug had to have two surgeries on his eyes....and he still only has about 85% of his vision....

but.....and, this is important....if you have a good feeling about the surgery and you have valium or the drink of your choice, you will get through this...

as to keeping a min pin quiet...it's essential that bailey doesn't rub the eye on anything.....so the cone of shame....mine wore it for 3 weeks....it was hell on him and on us...but he did adapt, my pug

and i have a feeling, with all that you do for all of those dogs you have ( you are a saint, you know, a living one).....you're one gutsy lady.....

i'll be thinking and praying for you and bailey.....


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

magicre said:


> i get why you're upset....eyes are tricky...my pug had to have two surgeries on his eyes....and he still only has about 85% of his vision....
> 
> *If I can restore even half of her vision, as well as stop the progression of the potential for glaucoma I'll be a happy camper.*
> 
> ...


*Thanks for thinking I'm a saint. I'm unfortunately just the crazy dog lady that loves them more than most people I know. They're all just way nicer than most folks.....:nod: And I appreciate the thoughts and prayers because my girl needs them. Well, and me too a little. Thank you, thank you!*


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

you'd have to be a saint to do what you do....as for being the crazy dog lady, you're in good company.

if you like, i shall drink virtually, along with you. 

i know what you mean about my legs and bubba with the cone. ouch. he was fine. i wasn't three weeks later.


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

*When the surgery is over we shall toast to it's success together from afar then! Cheers!:smile:*


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Donna Little said:


> *When the surgery is over we shall toast to it's success together from afar then! Cheers!:smile:*


we'll pick our poisons and make a toast. deal!


----------

